# Olive wood for smoking



## chrisis (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum and wanted to share my experiences with you.

I recently together with a friend found a source for olive wood in Spain and we decided to start selling these in chips for smoking.

At the moment we're only able to sell in Europe since we get the olive wood from Spain and it's quite a hard wood and the processing is pretty extensive, hopefully in the future we'll be able to deliver to the US and Canada as well, also because we're simply giving this a shot first and see how people like it.

So far, what we've taken care of is that the wood is completely untreated and natural, since we figured this is an absolute "must" these days. What we've also done is create 4 different sizes, from dust to chunks (about 1.5 inches)

I wanted to ask people here if you think there's a market for olive wood in the US and perhaps give me some tips on how you would prefer using this and perhaps on how to approach the market? 

Looking forward to your responses :)

peace!

Martin


----------



## boboso (Jun 30, 2015)

Sounds good. I'd be willing to give it a try, for sure. I'm guessing that most on here would want it in chuncks, although there are some that would need dust for Amazen smokers, or pellets for Amazen smoke tubes. As far as selling or marketing, you could try ebay, Amazon, or online first and maybe get a good indication of how it will sell. Like I said, I would definitely be interested. Keep in touch. Thanks.


----------



## chrisis (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks Boboso, that's definitely good to know that most would want it in chunks.

The reason we have the other sizes here is because most people use the chips in Europe since they have a mid-sized Weber in their backyard, and fits better in one of those smokeboxes. 

Our No. 2 - fine and No. 3 - medium (in centimeters)













NR 2 product foto 5 klein.jpg



__ chrisis
__ Jul 1, 2015


















NR 3 product foto 5.1(small).jpg



__ chrisis
__ Jul 1, 2015






The chunks are one size up from No. 3 (sorry didn't have a pic on this computer) in my experience are much better for the bigger grills, so I'm guessing better for the American market :).

I'm really curious to taste how our dust would work with the Amazen, making pallets is definitely something worth looking into.

If you like I can send you a free sample pack, so you can try it out :)

Thanks!


----------



## kihler (Jul 1, 2015)

I smoke with every type of wood I can find. I would love to have a sample to play with. If you give me a return address I would be happy to pay for it. I'm not sure how to give you my address. Does anyone know? I don't think I want to post it.

Thanks

Dennis K


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 1, 2015)

kihler said:


> I smoke with every type of wood I can find. I would love to have a sample to play with. If you give me a return address I would be happy to pay for it. I'm not sure how to give you my address. Does anyone know? I don't think I want to post it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dennis K


Do a PM with him for trading info.


----------



## chrisis (Jul 1, 2015)

kihler said:


> I smoke with every type of wood I can find. I would love to have a sample to play with. If you give me a return address I would be happy to pay for it. I'm not sure how to give you my address. Does anyone know? I don't think I want to post it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dennis K


Hi Dennis,

Yes, if you don't mind sending me a PM with your address I'll send it over.

Would be great to hear what you think about our wood!

Martin


----------



## freewillig (Jul 4, 2020)

chrisis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and wanted to share my experiences with you.
> 
> ...


I am absolutely in the market for olive wood to smoke food.  It's wonderful and I use it for pretty much anything but ribs.  Chunks are always preferred.


----------

